# My Speakers...



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Guys!

This is my setup. 
Harman Kardon AVR 254
Yamaha 10 in powered Sub
Yamaha in ceiling rear speakers
Front and Center Channel using Onkyo 5.1 system speakers that came HTIB. They are small speakers.

How much am I hurting my Home Theater experience with these as my front and center speakers?

I was thinking of getting some Yamaha Floorstanding speakers. I don't want to spend too much (less than 500) for something better. Any ideas?

I mean I got this great new receiver but still using these speakers.

Unless these onkyo speakers aren't bad afterall. Let me know!
Thanks to all!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course, the best speakers are the ones you like. There are several speakers out there (SVSound, among others) that will most likely sound better than HTIB speakers. You should get some time listening to better speakers at different stores in your area. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The key thing is to have the front three speakers (L,C,R) of the same brand and preferably the same line.
How large is the room you have this system in?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

15X10 or so. Its a second bedroom converted to my video game/cinema room. 
The L/C/R are matched all onkyo htib speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would probably notice a difference if you got something better, However i would not call Yamaha speakers much better. 
The SVSound speakers seen here would be a huge step up from what you have and within your budget.
You could also use a better sub but for now I would concentrate on your fronts.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are they a small speaker? And your saying its going to be night and day difference?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

As Dennis points out, the best speakers for you are the ones that you like. The SVS is a good suggestion, but don't count out Yamaha either. If you like the sound of your current Yamaha speakers you may find you like the NS-333 for a bookshelf, the NS-555 for towers or NS-C444 for center channel duties. Many people find the Yamaha's to be clear, crisp, and pleasant to listen to and not too hard on the budget, though the Yamaha towers will likely blow your budget unless you find a deal on them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There an average bookshelf sized speaker. 12" x 7" x 9.5" and yes I would say a big difference in clarity.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Another problem I am having is the placement of my center channel speaker. I have the speaker right now on top of my AVR. Its a small center channel and is not covering much of the top of the receiver at all. How large are these center channel speakers? Because I've seen some HUGE ones. Way to big for my application.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the svs center channel is 7" x 20" x 8.5".
Do you space to go higher above the receiver? you could use some blocks or foam peices under the sides to raise the center channel about 3" leaving the space needed for air movement.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm looking online at teh SVS and the Yamaha. Is it worth the extra 100 dollars or so for the 2 bookshelf SVS with center channel or the yamaha?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are several people on this forum who have the SVS speakers and all of them are very happy with them I would bet to say the they are well worth the extra $100


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

This may get me yelled at, but i'm skeptical of svs speakers. It's true i haven't heard them, but I find it unusual that speakers that are so superb (if you look around on these forums, you'll see everyone says they're amazing) are not far more popular than they are. From the acclaim that i hear here, it seems everyone in the world should have them, esp. since they're reasonably priced (like 500$). Anyways, i would say your best bet if you were serious about the upgrade would be to wait on these, save up some money and buy some better speakers. There are a variety of brands, but I think you'll greatly appreciate the huge step-up. Anyways, just my two cents.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey tony, I don't think that these center channel speakers are going to fit where I have my receiver. Is there anything smaller that will do the trick? Thanks for the newb info


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

It depends on what you want. I'd definitely say you'll want to get the front three to match. As for the $100 difference,... the Yamaha towers are priced per speaker, not per pair. So you'd be looking at about $650 vs. $410 plus shipping for the SVS. The Yamaha bookshelf's are per pair, so that set you'd be looking at $348.

As for whether or not one is "worth it" over the other,.... well, only you can decide that :bigsmile:. It's very seldom you hear anything negative about SVS. My preference would be for towers and at your budget I'd probably be looking at this Energy C-300 5.0 or Energy C-300 5.1 package set right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

geniusadam said:


> This may get me yelled at, but i'm skeptical of svs speakers. It's true i haven't heard them, but I find it unusual that speakers that are so superb (if you look around on these forums, you'll see everyone says they're amazing) are not far more popular than they are. From the acclaim that i hear here, it seems everyone in the world should have them, esp. since they're reasonably priced (like 500$).


Understandable, I think you forget that there are alot of fantastic quality speakers and A/V equipment manufacturers that only sell on line. Yes, this limits there exposure but that does not make them unreliable or poor quality. I personally own there best subwoofer they make and it blows away anything I have heard in any local store for anywhere close to the price.


newyorkmets54 said:


> Hey tony, I don't think that these center channel speakers are going to fit where I have my receiver. Is there anything smaller that will do the trick? Thanks for the newb info


The problem with going smaller is that you loose the dynamics that a lager enclosure gives you. Could you place the center channel above the display?


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The problem with going smaller is that you loose the dynamics that a lager enclosure gives you. Could you place the center channel above the display?


I agree with this statement. I think there is always a way with rearranging to fit everything. The larger enclosures will give you a much better range.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you considered a center speaker stand? Is it possible to place it above / on top of the TV, or perhaps placing it on a small CRT TV wall mount like this ? or if you have a wall mounted LCD/Plasma something like this ?

There are many options out there for most any situation.




newyorkmets54 said:


> Hey tony, I don't think that these center channel speakers are going to fit where I have my receiver. Is there anything smaller that will do the trick? Thanks for the newb info


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

The issue that I am having is I already have the rear speakers in my ceiling. Yamaha's. So all I need is the two front and a new center channel. However, I can't get a center that is very big as I dont have the room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

could you post a picture of your setup to help us come up with something that will work?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

If I place the center channel above the display, then the center will be above the left and right speakers.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I work until 9. I will try and post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> If I place the center channel above the display, then the center will be above the left and right speakers.


sometimes a person has to give up a little bit of the rules to make it work and in your case this is a good compromise to make in order to get a good sounding center channel. do you have more than one row of seating? if not then all you have to do is angle the center slightly down so the tweeter still fires at your listening position and it will be just as good.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

No no, just one nice recliner couch. Ill post a pic and we'll see.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> If I place the center channel above the display, then the center will be above the left and right speakers.


That's ok -- it's not "ideal", but it's the way most systems I've seen work. You just want to have the speaker angeled towards the sweet spot.

And I'll put it out there, I think you will definitely hear a night and day difference between the SVS's we're mentioning and the Yamaha's. That doesn't mean you'll like them more -- although, I'd put a lot of money on it.

As for the skeptism for the the SVS, I can totally understand where you're coming from. However, I think the reasons mentioned (internet only company) explains away the issue. There are other internet only companies that are similarly praised but aren't known by the masses simply because they don't see them in their local big box store.

And back to the OP -- I really recommend that you go to some of the smaller boutique stores and have a listen to those setups. I think you'll be surprised at what you hear in your price range.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> If I place the center channel above the display, then the center will be above the left and right speakers.


That's okay, if the tweeter distance between speakers is between 18"-24" is acceptable (a little more won't hurt either) :bigsmile:

Another option will be to phantom the center channel through the front speakers :yes:..my AVR audio is setup to Straight, I can't tell when the center speaker is playing or not (unless I stand up and put my ear near the speaker).


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure before I got them that these SBS-01 from SVS will do the trick for my Front left and right speakers on my 5.1 setup. I might Phantom my center channel in the mean time. I need to figure out how I am going to get the large center to fit correctly. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> Just wanted to make sure before I got them that these SBS-01 from SVS will do the trick for my Front left and right speakers on my 5.1 setup. I might Phantom my center channel in the mean time. I need to figure out how I am going to get the large center to fit correctly.
> Thanks guys!


For the money they are very well built speakers and sound really good from the reviews I have read from owners on the Shack. Have a look here for one of the reviews.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

tony, would it be ok to center the center speaker in the meatime like saval says. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you dont have the cash leaving out the center is just fine. Just make sure you "phantom" the audio to your mains that normally wold go to the center or you will miss out on alot of the audio.


----------



## joey007 (Oct 9, 2008)

i would go with the yambeka towers


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Can you send a link for the Yambeka Towers?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

How are these speakers? Seem like a nice price. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a review from one of our forum members here


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> Can you send a link for the Yambeka Towers?


Just in case here is the link to  Yambeka 

And to add more to the mix another company is  Fluance  (I bought their AVBP2 but stopped using them because of their frequency response and upgraditis :bigsmile


----------



## joey007 (Oct 9, 2008)

i just found this review - im pretty happy w/ my setup. just need to find a sub in the coming months

http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/yambeka_5speaker.htm


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

joey007 said:


> im pretty happy w/ my setup. just need to find a sub in the coming months


Any budget in mind??? ...SVS, HSU, JBL, etc. or maybe DIY :whistling:


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any expierence with Infinity Primus P362? They seems like a great bargain. But I don't want to get them just because they are cheap. 
Any feedback?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> Any expierence with Infinity Primus P362? They seems like a great bargain. But I don't want to get them just because they are cheap. Any feedback?


No experience with the P362, but I used their small speakers (TSS 750) and they sound great, I'm sure the 362 will sound better. I stop using them because I upgraded to bigger speakers with better frequency response. :yes:


----------

